# Skittles



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Well on Monday our class got a teil as a class pet. This weekend i got to take her home. She gorgeous. Her names SKittles and she 9 wks today. She bites a bit but will step up and sit on your shoulder. To stop he biting the class has to dip there fingers in salt water so if she buts it tastes yucky.Picts soon guys lol
She is VERY cute!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I thought classroom pets were a thing of the past.  I haven't had one since i was in kindergarten (and that was a budgie). I hope Skittles settles into classroom life well.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

yeh she is very well. She has direeha(sp?) bacuse of the diet change. ppicts loadin now


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

skittles will settle in i,m sure


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Can't wait for some pic's


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Awww, Skittles sounds like a cutie. Can't wait to see pictures of her.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I wish my kids class had a bird as a class pet, Instead nooo her class got a pet rat - and i told her there is absoutly NO way she was bringing that nasty thing in my house
she was like mom but its a pet rat not one from the streets 

I told her it didnt matter She was NOT bringing it home no ifs an's or but's about it!!


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

Just so you know, Rats are very smart and "pet rats" are very clean. I used to breed them and train them as well. They could ring a bell and they could pick the thimble with the treat under it, when taught to do so. Just a heads up becouse people hate rats so much...be happy.





atvchick95 said:


> I wish my kids class had a bird as a class pet, Instead nooo her class got a pet rat - and i told her there is absoutly NO way she was bringing that nasty thing in my house
> she was like mom but its a pet rat not one from the streets
> 
> I told her it didnt matter She was NOT bringing it home no ifs an's or but's about it!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I agree Poppabill, I love rats, they are so intelligent. Meanwhile back at the classroom pet..........dipping your finger in salt water, that will stop her biting, is that right? Sounds good, but won't the salt water upset her stomach, is that why she's got runny poos?


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

no its just the diet change. also salt is natraul in australia( teils original home) picts are vert frustrating!!!! Not uplaodin!!!


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope you can get the pics up soon!
My first period science teacher has a class pet and her name is Speckles! She is such a pretty little tiel!
My science teacher is awesome she even offered to let me bring in the baby cockatiel I would be getting and she said I could come handfeed it during school!
Speckle and the baby both came from the same breeder........


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hope Skittles settles in ok. The diet change and eviroment change can trigger the diareah. Hopefully she'll get use to how things are and it'll stop. Just keep an eye on her. 
PS> How are you loading the pics? Photobucket?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Hope the pics will load for you. I was just thinking that all that salt can't be good for her. Even if it is natural, do wild tiels eat salt?


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

yeh. found out the net was slow. fixed it!!!
Here you are:
















Shes suprsingy not noisy
Hope you like them


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

it is the male that is noisy stretch screeshes up a storm meanwhile in quarantine sparkles is all quiet


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Its a girl


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Lovely pictures!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

She is a beautiful girl


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

She is so cute! All through school I have never had a class pet


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

would anyone be able to make a sig for her?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is really cute


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

*Teil_Heart* said:


> would anyone be able to make a sig for her?


I would love to.

What do you think?








Anything need changing?


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

She is adorable!

I also love the siggy you made Chris  Very cute!

Kirby


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Chris said:


> I would love to.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> ...


:lol: What a cool sig, i loved that you used skittles to write Skittles - very clever!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> :lol: What a cool sig, i loved that you used skittles to write Skittles - very clever!


I didn't even notice that till you said it, what a great idea so unique


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww what a pretty bird!


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is a good siggy, the skittles are cool!


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

.......


Sophia said:


> That is a good siggy, the skittles are cool!


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

What do you think *Teil_Heart*???


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

I see you already have one


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

i still thourght it was great


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Bit of a waste of my time then


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

i still loved it


----------

